# Bin völlig Ratlos



## DjCoLe (27. April 2011)

*Bin völlig Ratlos*

guten tag

meine freunding hat zu weihnachten einen asus K50in laptop geschenkt bekommen

Ausstattung: intel core 2 duo t6600 2x 2.20 ghz
4 gb ram
500 gb festplatte
nvidea geforce g102m grafikchip
Win 7 home premium 64 bit system

der windows leistungsindex sagt 4.7 

nun zum problem seitdem der laptop das erste mal lief frierte immer mal wieder das ganze system ein und blieb einfach stehen und ausschalten konnte man den nicht mehr mit dem normalen verfahren
der laptop blieb ohne vorwarnung und ohne fehlermeldungen immer wieder mal stehen mal nach 2 std mal aber auch schon nach 5 minuten
hab schon versucht das problem zu beheben indem ich das ganze system neu rauf gespeilt habe aber das half auch nichts 

nun meine frage ob ihr mir vllt helfen könntet ich bin überfragt

mfg


----------



## chris1995 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

Schau mal wie warm das laptop wird(core temp) evtl überhitzung!
Um den Ram und die CPU auf herz und nieren zu


----------



## DjCoLe (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

core temp sagt
core #0: 48°C
core #1: 48°C 
im leerlauf wenn ich surfe geht die beiden kerne auf 52 - 54 °C  hoch


----------



## chris1995 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

starte mal prime download:Prime95 - Download - CHIP Online und schau mal wie warm es dan wird ode ob das laptop einfriert!
MfG Chris


----------



## DjCoLe (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

prime läuft gerade  einfrieren tut im moment nichts aber die core temp is hoch gegeangen auf 64 - 67°C


----------



## chris1995 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

Das geht ja noch so einigermaßen! Benutzt du das Orginal Netztiel? Hast du alle Treiber installiert Chipsatz,Graka....
MfG Chris


----------



## DjCoLe (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

ist alles drauf und netzteil ist auch das orginale


----------



## chris1995 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

Vielleicht hat der Ram eine Macke. Kannst ihn ja mal mit memtest testen click:MemTest - Download - CHIP Online 
Sonst fällt mir noch die Grafikkarte ein. Die kannst du hiermit testen: FurMark - Download - CHIP Online

MfG Chris


----------



## TankCommander (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

Dann hat ja deine Freundin ja noch Garantie. Am besten zurückbringen. Vermute das es am RAM liegt.


----------



## DjCoLe (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

ram hatte ich heute früh getestet und der hat keine fehler  graka macht auch keine sorgen  gpu temp geht auf max 72 °C sofern die graka getestet wird


----------



## TankCommander (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

Dann teste mal mit Prime95. Aber mit Blend (Bei Blend wird das Zusammenspiel von RAM + CPU getestet)

Einfrieren kommt in der Regel meistens vom RAM oder hat die Hauptplatine einen defekt, wenn du Grafikkarte und RAM ausschließen kannst. Neuinstallation plus neuste Treiber haste auch schon gemacht.


----------



## DjCoLe (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

kann es vllt auch sein das die festplatte defekt sein könnte ? ich hatte gestern bevor der mal wieder eingefroren ist ein klackern gehört nun weiß ich aber nicht ob es der dvd brenner war oder die festplatte  allerdings war keine cd im laufwerk drin gewesen


----------



## TankCommander (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

Aber dann dürfte er aber nicht mehr hochfahren.


----------



## DjCoLe (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

erstmal danke für die zahlreichen antworten und die hilfe  ich denke es wird wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben den ein zu schicken is ja noch garantie drauf aber trotzdem ärgerlich sowas


----------



## Ahab (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

Das klingt verdächtig nach Festplatte. RAM, CPU oder Grafikprobleme erzeugen meistens Bluescreens, Neustarts oder, bei Temperaturproblemen, Shutdowns. Freezes lassen sich meistens auf defekte Festplatten zurückführen. Das Klackern kommt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit von der Festplatte. Hier entstehen auch gerne schwer reproduzierbare Defekte. 

Dass sich der Rechner trotzdem noch hochfahren lässt ist meist ein Softwareproblem, dass sich aus einem Hardwaredefekt ergeben hat. Hardwaredefekte an der Festplatte sind jedoch nicht immer die hinreichende Bedingung für Softwareschäden. Sie können sich auch ausschließlich in Betriebsproblemen manifestieren. Ein bevorstehender Datenverlust ist hier aber niemals auszuschließen, damit sollte viel eher fest gerechnet werden. 

Daher sichere die Daten von deiner Freundin und schick den Laptop ein. Alternativ könntest du auch selbst eine neue Festplatte einbauen. Das spart Nerven und Zeit und ist wirklich einfach.


----------



## rabe08 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

Findet sich in der Ereignisanzeige ein Tipp, welcher Dienst das System in den Abgrund reißt? Wäre doch mal ein Ansatz, die Sache systematisch anzugehen.


----------



## DjCoLe (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

nein leider ist nicht zu erkennen welcher dienst schuld ist und da ich garantie habe wird der ein geschickt warum sollte ich meine garantie auch nicht nutzen wozu hat man die denn sonst  danke nochmal an allen


----------



## Cyberian (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

Naja weil Du Deinen Rechner ein paar Tage/Wochen nicht mehr hast und ne Festplatte nicht die Welt kostet das meinte Ahab...vor allem muss man oft die Festplatte vorm Einschicken ausbauen. Dann können die sie es eh nicht überprüfen. Weiß aber nich wie es bei Asus ist.
Gruß Cyb


----------



## DjCoLe (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

naja das der laptop denn nich da is das is nicht so schlimm hab ja noch meinen rechner der funzt ja ohne probs und das is auch gut so^^


----------



## Jimini (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

Wie sehen die Freezes denn konkret aus? Ich habe vor knapp einem Jahr etwas ähnliches bei einer Freundin erlebt - der Laptop fuhr hoch und fror irgendwann ein. Mal nach 10 Minuten, mal nach einer halben Stunde. Danach wollte er teilweise auch nicht mehr booten. Nach rund 2 Tagen der Fehlersuche fand ich heraus, dass das Heatpad auf der GPU total festgetrocknet war - ein Klecks Wärmeleitpaste schaffte Abhilfe. Eigentlich ein Unding bei einem fast neuen Gerät aber naja - Medion.

MfG Jimini

Nachtrag: bei der Aktion geht natürlich die Garantie verloren. Die hatte Medion aber schon vorher annulliert, da besagte Freundin das Notebook wegen eines Defekten RAM-Moduls zurückschickte und Medion dann dreisterweise behauptete, das defekte Modul hätte der Sendung nicht beigelegen.


----------



## DjCoLe (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

die freezes waren auch mal nach 10 min oder nach 2 std immer unterschiedlich aber hochgefahren isser immer wieder ohne probleme


----------



## Gooody (30. April 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

windows neuinstallieren, hilft, dann neuste treiber. ich schwör drauf


----------



## DjCoLe (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*



Gooody schrieb:


> windows neuinstallieren, hilft, dann neuste treiber. ich schwör drauf



das hatte ich als erstes versucht  aber wie schon im anfangspost beschrieben half auch das nichts also ich schwöre nie auf sowas seitdem^^


----------



## Desmodontidae (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

Vielleicht mal BIOS Update machen, wenn eins verfügbar ist, ansonsten am besten wirklich dem Support übergeben.
Kann man bei Asus anmelden. Die holen es entweder ab oder schicken einem ein kostenfreies Label zu.
Wichtig ist nur: Daten sichern und gut verpacken. Der Originalkarton reicht meistens nicht aus!


----------



## Shonun (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*

Ich empfehle dir mal mit dem S.M.A.R.T. Monitoring Tool einen Test zu machen. Mir ist schon das gleiche Problem mal bei einem anderen Notebook aufgefallen. Sämtliche Test und Hardware durchgemacht. Am schluss habe ich S.M.A.R.T. Monitoring Tool durchlaufen lassen und siehe da, HD am arsch. In der Regel meldet das OS, das man die Daten sichern muss,da die Harddisk vor dem totalen Crash steht.


----------



## Desmodontidae (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bin völlig Ratlos*



Gooody schrieb:


> windows neuinstallieren, hilft, dann neuste treiber. ich schwör drauf



Schwörst du hart?

Neuinstallation sollte immer der letzte Schritt sein, selbst wenn das OS zersägt ist. Und wenn schon neu installieren, dann auf ne andere Platte! Oder vorher Image ziehen.


----------

